# IRC: Swashbuckling adult game starting soon



## Vaxalon (Feb 23, 2004)

I will shortly (within a month or so) be starting an IRC game on the psionics server.

I am looking for four to six mature adults (18+) for players.

What do I mean by "mature"?  I am referring to people who can deal with adult subjects such as love, sex, and death without getting peurile.

Why 18+?  Because we won't be running down the curtain or fading to black.  Rather than the usual PG-13 rating, we'll be going down the road to "R" when the story leads us that way... or even further, if circumstances warrant.

The only exception is if someone is disturbed by the scene... we'll stop if any member of the play group (including myself) gets squicked out.  If you're easily squicked, of course, it's probably best not to start in the first place.

The setting will be a renaissance-era city inspired by the manga known as "Ragnarock City".  If you don't like anime, though, don't worry, I'm not shooting for that style specifically.

I will be using a few optional rules to create some of the atmosphere I'm looking for; I'll post links and such to this thread for specifics, but here's a short list: Swashbuckling rules from Dragon #301, "Elements of Magic", and vitality/wound points.

If you don't actually HAVE the rules I'm going to use, don't worry about it, I'll provide you with the bits you need, though people playing spellcasters will need EoM.

Email me if you're interested.  The channel will be passworded, so if you don't email me you won't be able to get in.


----------



## LadyIslay (Feb 24, 2004)

If it doesn't conflict with my rehearsal schedule, I'm interested; though I haven't a clue what the setting is like.

As for the 'rating', I'm fine as long as there is no pvp non-consentual debauchery.


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't worry; if anything is guaranteed to squick me, it's non-consensual sex.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds cool, I am curious as well


----------



## Vaxalon (Feb 24, 2004)

Remember, you have to email me to be in.


----------



## Vaxalon (Mar 2, 2004)

*There's still time*

First session is this friday, the 5th.  Email me if you're interested in joining, there's still time.


----------



## takyris (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you have a time in mind?  I like the idea, but I'd be worried about having a schedule that makes me incompatible with most of the group.  S'why I'm mainly looking at PbP or PbEM stuff at the moment.


----------



## Vaxalon (Mar 2, 2004)

The time we decided on is 8pm to 12pm eastern time.

Edit: Yes, yes, of course, I mean 8pm to midnight.  Stupid time.


----------



## takyris (Mar 2, 2004)

Assuming you mean 8pm - 12AM -- unless your sessions go 16 hours.  Afraid I can't make that.  Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Vaxalon (Mar 4, 2004)

That is correct.


----------



## Vaxalon (Apr 26, 2004)

*Players needed*

We're in need of two or three players for this game.

Send me an email stating that you are over eighteen and I will invite you to the Yahoo! group that has the game files.

We will be reconstituting the party when we can get more players.


----------

